# Charakterplaner nun geBUFFED



## Beowolve (18. März 2008)

Hallo buffed.de Community,

als Entwickler vom Charakterplaner möchte ich Euch viel Spaß damit wünschen. Die meisten werden das Tool noch aus Merciless-Zeiten kennen. Es hat zwar gedauert, aber nun ist der Charakterplaner wieder zurück und natürlich mit den neusten Items ausgestattet.

Einige der Talente werden noch integriert, sowie die Berechnung der Nahkampf / Fernkampf-Werte muss noch überarbeitet werden. All dies kommt in den nächsten Tagen noch hinzu, und Ihr könnt eventuelle Bugs noch hier im Forum melden, so dass ich sie schnell beheben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Den Charakterplaner findet Ihr ab sofort auf *http://www.buffed.de/charplaner*.

Viel Spaß mit dem Charplaner wünschen Euch Euer buffed Team und Beowolf.

Beo


----------



## Hexagon (18. März 2008)

Heyho, erstmal ne geile Sache das es den Charplaner endlich auch auf deutsch gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bugs die mir bis jetzt aufgefallen sind:

- man kann keine "Schildhand" durchsuchen (Egal ob Lila/Blau etc.) / Suchfunktion geht aber
- trennung der Juwesteine wäre gut (Beruf Juwe Ja/Nein)
- SQL Fehlermeldung beim "Link-Erstellen": Fatal error: Call to a member function id2Name() on a non-object in /var/www/charplaner/charplaner/index.php on line 239
  Diese Fehlermeldung kommt wenn man im Bericht einen Link erstellen will: Debug: pagekey:extras - subpagekey:permalink Message: TypeError: this.PageStructure[pagekey] has no properties

Kommt noch der Wert Zaubertempo bei den Attributen ?


----------



## Beowolve (19. März 2008)

Hexagon schrieb:


> Heyho, erstmal ne geile Sache das es den Charplaner endlich auch auf deutsch gibt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hallo,

* unter erweiterter Suche gibt es das Attribut "Zaubertempowertung", damit solltest du alle Gegenstände finden die sich auf dein Zaubertempo auswirken.
* Die Fehlermeldung bei der Erstellung des Charakters sollte eigentlich nicht mehr sein, möglicherweise waren noch nicht alle Webserver synchron.
* subpagekey:permalink bug behoben (dauert etwas bis die Änderung aktiv wird)
* Juwelen, gute idee (nicht so einfach einzubaun *g*)

* Mit "man kann keine Schildhand" durchsuchen, meinst Du es kommt kein Ergebnis, oder es passiert nichts?


----------



## Hexagon (19. März 2008)

Ja genau es kommen keine Ergebnisse

edith freut sich das es jetzt geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Loretta (19. März 2008)

Einfach mal von meiner Seite aus ein ganz großes DANKE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich finde es super das ihr das so schnell hin bekommen habt und das ihr euch überhaupt die Arbeit gemacht habt.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da sollte Blizz sich mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden, in Puncto, auf User Wünsche eingehen.


----------



## Alaríon (Ewige Wacht) (19. März 2008)

Servus,
ich finde den Charakterplaner sehr schön gemacht, er bietet viele Möglichkeiten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Was mir persönlich fehlt sind Buffs jeglicher Art, z.b. beim Jäger die Aspekte sowie die Geistbande (vielleicht habe ich sie einfach auch nicht gefunden).
Denn ohne diese Buffs sind die Werte besonders beim Jäger einfach nicht stimmig mit denen ingame (Aspekt des Falken sowie aktives Pet erhöhen beim BM die DPS).
Vielleicht ist es euch möglich Buffs mit einzubauen, fände ich persönlich sehr interessant.
mfg
Alaríon/Caayn


----------



## PandoraSilvanesti (19. März 2008)

Hey,

erstmal dickes Danke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ist eine echt schöne Sache, vor allem das er dann auch gleich noch den Char komplett einliest.

Was mir aufgefallen ist:

Meine Blutelf-Magierin hat generell schon überall 5 Widerstände, allerdings ist das leider nicht drin, was die Werte natürlich nicht 100% richtig darstellt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn mir noch was auffällt schreib ich.

Grüße Pandora


----------



## HappyCake (19. März 2008)

Is echt n super Teil, noch nich ganz ausgereift aber schönes Spielzeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was mir fehlt ist ein Knöpfchen mit dem ich das ganze wieder auf null setzen kann, außerdem kann ich Charaktere mit Akzenten nicht laden, dank eines Hinweises im Forum finde ich jetz aber immerhin schon meinen Ckarakter aus dem Arsenal, kann ihn nur nich laden, da tut sich einfach garnix...


----------



## Halandriel (19. März 2008)

Erstes dickes Lob an euch für den sehr gut gelungenen Charplaner. Wie im zweiten Post schon erwähnt, wäre es schön, wenn Spellhaste bzw. Haste bei den Attributen noch auftauchen würde. Entweder ich bin zu blind, es zu sehen oder es fehlt noch. Da nützt es auch nicht, dass man nach Gegenständen mit Haste suchen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ansonsten wäre das mit den Buffs wie Molten Shield vom Magier, Aspekte des Jägers, etc. noch eine schöne Ergänzung. Muss aber nicht sein, da man die Werte ja eh meist im Kopf hat.

Wäre auch schön, wenn sich die Suchergebnisse die letzte Sortierung merken würden. Muss so jedesmal auf Level klicken, damit mien Wunschequip ganz oben zu finden ist.


Gruß

Halandriel


----------



## Josey (19. März 2008)

Erst einmal dickes Lob an euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hier was mir aufgefallen ist und Anregungen:

- Manareg und MP5 fehlen
- Talente werden nicht von Amory übernommen
- es können mehr als 61 Talentpunkte vergeben werden

Anregung:

Wenn man Buffs (SDK, MDW etc.) mit einbeziehen könnte, könnte man besser sehen wie Verzauberungen/Sockel im Raid skalieren und welche dann wirklich die besser für einen ist.

LG
Josey


----------



## Natálya (19. März 2008)

Noch eine Anregung:
ihr könntet auf der Buffed HP das Menü aktualisieren. Also ich meine da speziell den Punkt "Partnertools". Der Charplaner könnte hoch unter "Datenbank" verschoben werden (mit nem dicken, roten "neu" dahinter). Als Talentplaner könnte man die Talentplaner von Blizz verlinken.


----------



## Lucoire (19. März 2008)

Josey schrieb:


> - Manareg und MP5 fehlen


250 Wille entsprechen beim Magier 187 Manareg alle 5 Sekunden, während nicht gecastet wird. (so als Berechnungsgrundlage)


----------



## Geowulf (19. März 2008)

Beowolve schrieb:


> Hallo buffed.de Community,
> 
> als Entwickler vom Charakterplaner möchte ich Euch viel Spaß damit wünschen. Die meisten werden das Tool noch aus Merciless-Zeiten kennen. Es hat zwar gedauert, aber nun ist der Charakterplaner wieder zurück und natürlich mit den neusten Items ausgestattet.
> 
> ...



Namesklauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüsse Geo


----------



## Edanos (20. März 2008)

Ich kann auch nur ein *DICKES LOB* aussprechen, super gemacht.

Bugs, die mir aufgefallen sind:

- Viele Verzauberungen gehen am unteren Rand der Seite durch das vorgesehene Fenster hindurch anstatt eine neue Seite zu erstellen, somit kann man nicht alle Verzauberungen auswählen, da man sonst auf diese Buttons wie z.B. "PCGAMES", "sqoops", etc. klickt! (Z.B. die Verzauberung +2% Aggro auf Handschuhe oder +150 HP auf Brust)

- Bei dem Paladin z.B. werden die +5% Critchance auf alle Heiligzauber durch den Skill im Skilltree "Heilige Macht" nicht in das Charakterfenster zur Critchance im Heilig-Bereich hinzugefügt.

- Viele Diverse Items ab (ca.) lvl 58-69, die es erst seit BC gibt, werden nicht "gefunden" wenn man sie über die Suchfunktion sucht um sie hinzufügen zu können!

... mehr ist mir nicht aufgefallen. 

Ich habe mir einfach mal gedacht: "komm, schreib es rein"... Mir war zwar sowieso klar das dies früher oder später gefunden und behoben wird aber evtl. konnte ich euch damit helfen, sodass ihr wisst welche Bugs noch existieren, ich denke mal ihr habt genug zu tun um nicht gleich alles "abchecken" zu können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

E D A N O S


----------



## Lucoire (20. März 2008)

-vergesst, was hier stand-


----------



## Zeo-F (20. März 2008)

Ich sehe beim Charakterplanung nicht die Werte für Kritische Trefferwertung für Nah- bzw. Fernkampf nur Zauberkrit. Wird es noch hinzugefügt oder muss ich was einstellen um es zu sehn?


----------



## Trollgotan (20. März 2008)

Set Bonus: Zauberfeuerset, Euer Zauberschaden wird um 7% eurer gesamten Intelligenz erhöt.

wird nicht berücksichtigt das macht das planen sozusagen fast unmöglich für mich.


----------



## Camullo (20. März 2008)

Zudem wird MeleeCrit und Hit nicht angerechnet. 
Dasselbe gilt für HastWertung und Pierce.


----------



## Aviscall (21. März 2008)

WB Beo,

ich hab dich schon vermisst. Solange nichst von dir hören lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vllt kannst du dich mal mit LeMartin von de.chardev.org unterhalten. der hat einen genialen Charplanner gebaut, und die Berechungen sind ingame reif.


Greetz
Avis


----------



## killerzone001 (21. März 2008)

was mir aufgefallen ist, dass, das was bei euch angezeigt wird, nicht mit dem übereinstimmt was ingame ist...

zB steht ich hab 1,6k AP, ingame habe ich nur etwas mehr als 1k...?!

oder hab ich den sinn davon net verstanden oO^^

aber sonst echt cool gemacht 
*dickes lob geb*


----------



## Fyeina (21. März 2008)

kleiner und net so gravierender bug:
der 2te setboni vom schurkenarenaset wird net berechnet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (+10 maximale Energie)


----------



## Natálya (21. März 2008)

Ausweichchance vom Schurke stimmt nicht. Der Planer sagt 10%, habe aber 19%. Und beim Talent Finstere Berufung (Täuschung) steht statt "Geschicklichkeit" "Beweglichkeit".


----------



## roguff (21. März 2008)

Trefferwertung wird leider nicht angezeigt, was doch sehr wichtig ist fürs Raiden.


----------



## Korbî (22. März 2008)

heyho erstma 
es ist schon spät also wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten =P

ich find den charakterplaner echt super 
allerdings fehlen noch angaben wie beispielsweise Trefferwertung und 
vllt könntet ihr beim krieger sowie beim druiden die verschiedenen gestalten auch noch die verschiedenen haltungen mit einbauen wäre super =)
ansonsten echt top


so und ich geh jetz ins bet gut nacht xD


----------



## Méla23 (23. März 2008)

ähm also ich kann meinen char "Méla" iwie net importieren... hat das ding n problem mit sonderzeichen? =(


----------



## Tresor (23. März 2008)

Hi!
Super Sache das ganze, aber die Stats von meiner BlutelfenPaladinänserin passennet ganz....Stärke zu hoch, Beweglichkeit  zu niedrig 10 Widerstand gegen alle Magiearten.....da sind überall noch paar ungenauikeitenmit +7 bis -7 drinnen.
Aber super Sache das ganze!


----------



## Valkum (23. März 2008)

@ Méla: Bei manchen treten die Probleme noch auf. Schaue dir doch einfach im Arsenal den Link zu deinem Char an. Dort werden die sonderzeichen umgewandelt. Einfach den namen aus dem Link dort rein kopieren und dann kannst du ihn auch importen.

@ Tresor: Welches Level hat deine Paladine denn?



roguff schrieb:


> Trefferwertung wird leider nicht angezeigt, was doch sehr wichtig ist fürs Raiden.


Also bei mir werden Trefferwertungen unter Trefferch. angezeigt. Einfach mit der Maus drüber dann steht das da.



Edit: Sry für Doppelpost


----------



## Taster (25. März 2008)

Erst mal ein Lob super Teil, aber :

kann es sein das Charaktere mit Sonderzeichen wie ´ oder ^ nicht abgerufen werden können?


----------



## Valkum (25. März 2008)

Das sollte mitlerweile eigentlich gefixxt sein. aber falls bei dir net geht. Schau oben der post über dir hab es da schon beschrieben


----------



## Kerindor (25. März 2008)

Super Sache dieser Charplaner. Dummerweise erstmal wohl nur für WoW. Das Teil für Lotro und viele Lotro Spieler hier wären glücklich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valkum (26. März 2008)

Das prob dabei wäre wie kommen die ganzen Items in eine Datenbank. Wenn  die entwickler endlich ma die schnittstelle reinbaun würden ^^ kann man nix machen. Es sei denn du sezt dich hin farmst jedeseinzelene item und schreibst die daten raus.


----------



## Ludere (3. April 2008)

Hmm,

2 Sachen die ich anfügen möchte.

Zum Einen, wird das Talent Todbringer im Täuschungsbaum des Schurken nicht mit der AP verrechnet (aber laut Beowulf wird das wohl nach und nach integriert.

Zum Anderen kann man jetzt in WoW, wenn man mit der Maus auf Trefferwertung geht, auch die Armor Penetration sehen, würde mir wünschen, daß es im Charakterplaner genauso ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ansonsten bin ich dankbar, daß der Charakterplaner wieder up ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,

Ludere


----------



## LTNightshade (8. April 2008)

Ich fänd es schön, wenn man die Juwelen mit einer erweiterten Suche versehen würde (z.B. Heilsteine, Schaden, ausdauer)...


----------



## Gîmmling2 (11. April 2008)

lol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schiemann (15. April 2008)

erst mal gratz der Charakerplaner ist eine gute sachen aber die Krittische Trefferwertung Berechnung ist ungenau der sagt mir das ich eine 26%tige Crit change habe und nicht über 30% wie es sein sollte


----------



## Alesis (17. April 2008)

das es noch keinem Aufgefallen is...
beim Mage is das noch der Alte Ice tree,  der wo Iceblock noch Skillbar is^.^
das könnte ma geändert werden.


----------



## Joe Cool (29. April 2008)

Hi, sehr nice das Tool !

Aber kann es sein, dass die +Healwerte der gesockelten Ausrüstung nicht aufaddiert wird ?
mir fehlt im Übersichtsfenster ne Menge +Healbonus.....

Jod


----------



## Alberichs (29. April 2008)

Hallo

leider klappt das mit dem Import von Charakteren aus dem Armory die ein Sonderzeichen haben nicht.
Beispiel: Eréc unter Suchen werden 3 Chars angezeigt und der richtige ist auch dabei. Kann den aber durch "Laden" nicht in den Planer übernehmen (linke Seite). 
Gebe ich ,wie bei einem Beitrag gepostet, mit den Amory Auflösung der Sonderzeichen in der Suchzeile den Char-namen ein, im Beispiel wäre das Er%C3%A9c, so wird der Char gar nicht erst gefunden.
Das ist schade, denn der Planer ist schon Klasse, Verzauberungen - Sockelsteine.
Ich habe dann alles per Hand einsortiert, komme aber mit 2 Items, die Zufallseigenschaften haben nicht auf die komplett richtige Ausstattung. Übrigens diese werden leider auch mit Häckchen bei "Zufallseigenschaften" nicht angeboten.
Vielleicht gibt es da doch noch eine Lösung.
Gruß Alberichs


----------



## Natálya (29. April 2008)

Ja also bei meiner Jägerin hab ich jetzt auch gravierende Unterschiede festgestellt:
Charplaner sagt 7,3% crit und 0,3 % ausweichen. Richtig wären 13,5% crit und 4,4 % ausweichen. Die Werte sind gerundet. 
Talente werden gar nicht oder fast nicht mit eingerechnet (zB crit Chance und ausweich Chance).


----------



## Phrosume (7. Mai 2008)

Super Teil... Hab noch nie so viele Charaktere spontan auf 70 gehabt... aber 2 kleine Änderungen...

Die Fakeitems sollten weg...
und: Vielleicht könnte man es einrichten, das man sich Buffs geben kann. Warscheinlich ein riesiger aufwand, aber es wäre wirklich toll! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## loont (11. Mai 2008)

und wie kann man mit den harakter zoken kann mir das ergend wehr sagen den wen nicht dan was bringt das alles aber ich hofe es brinkt etwas und resspeckt an den jenegen den es gemacht aht den das kann nicht jeder respekt


----------



## loont (11. Mai 2008)

Hallo ich bin neu bei den forum und bei wow ich habe dein eintrag geleshen und mir einen neuen spieler erstelt nicht schlecht aber kann man den erstelten spieler auch bei den wow speil spielen also ich meine 
das er nicht nur für di diquration sthet ich glaube ich habe auch etwas geleshen aber zecke nicht also ich brauche hilfe....................................................ah ist der pass wen man das wow spiel kauft mit dabei oder mus man neuen pass kaufen den ich bin probe zocker und wil mie am montag das spiel zu hulen und daher mus ich die karte neu kaufen oder ist es schon bei den spiel dabei bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiittttttttttttttttttttttt
eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also ich bitte um eine schnelle antwort


----------



## Isegrim (11. Mai 2008)

loont, dir wurde in deinem Thread dazu schon geantwortet: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?s=&am...st&p=552876

Du kannst dir nicht mit dem Charakterplaner einen einen Charakter erstellen und diesen dann einfach im Spiel nutzen. Das würde die gesamte Arbeit und das Erspielen der Stufen und Gegenstände ja abnehmen.
Der Planer ist nur eine Art Vorschau, welche Werte dein Charakter mit der und der Ausrüstung hätte.


----------



## Htppth (12. Mai 2008)

Der Link unter wow.buffede.de der zum Charplaner führt ist falsch geschrieben. (aktuelle Adresse http://http//www.buffed.de/charplaner)


----------



## sevenredseven (25. Mai 2008)

www.wowcharplaner.de funzt nach wie vor.
leider nur auf deutsch.


----------



## kolikotron (24. Juni 2008)

bitte dran denken das talent todbringer vom schurken im täuschungsbaum fixen es wird nicht mit einberechnet
wurde schon ein paar mal gepostet hier aber anscheinend tut sich da nix
is echt schade den am sonsten is es das beste charplaner tool das ich kenne


----------



## Celosia (24. Juni 2008)

ich bekomme immer nur eine leere Seite auf http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/  egal ob oder mit Charakterdaten. Kann mir zwar Quelltext ansehen aber sonst nichts.

Vista Home 64-Bit
Aktuelle Updates
Kaspersky Anti-virus


----------



## Farinja (2. Juli 2008)

Valkum schrieb:


> @ Méla: Bei manchen treten die Probleme noch auf. Schaue dir doch einfach im Arsenal den Link zu deinem Char an. Dort werden die sonderzeichen umgewandelt. Einfach den namen aus dem Link dort rein kopieren und dann kannst du ihn auch importen.




Ich habe dasselbe Problem, habe also den umgewandelten Namen (Frêchdachs = Fr%C3%AAchdachs) als Import-Namen angegeben. (Link: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xm...Fr%C3%AAchdachs) Leider kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:
_Die Suche war erfolglos, bitte versuchen Sie es erneut._

Mache ich was falsch?


----------



## Othis (2. Juli 2008)

Hallo!

Mir ist aufgefallen das beim Schamanen noch das Erdschild mit 10 Aufladungen angezeigt wird statt mit 6 wie es jetzt der Fall ist!

MfG Othis!


----------



## -=DeSpeRaDo=- (23. Juli 2008)

super sache schickes spielzeug  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiterhusten (29. Juli 2008)

der neue lv 80 könnte auch mal auf deutsch gemacht werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natálya (31. Juli 2008)

Also nach ein paar Monaten, in denen ich keine Änderung bemerkt habe, frage ich einfach mal nach ob am Charplaner überhaupt noch irgendetwas getan wird? Es gibt wirklich haufenweise Zeug, das nicht funktioniert und die Berechnungen wie krit. Trefferwertung, Ausweichen usw. (eben alles was berechnet wird) kann man echt in die Tonne treten weil es einfach extrem ungenau ist. Viele Talente werden nicht richtig berechnet usw. Find ich n bissl schwach.


----------



## Hamburgperle (1. August 2008)

Hab nen Prob mit dem Char-Planer. Ich kann immer nur Items ohne Stats beim Char einfügen, wenn es keine einzigartigen Itemas sind. z.B. bei Platte LvL 69 geht nur der Schmetterhandhelm, aber nicht der Schmetterhandhelm des Bären .. somit fehlen in der Übersicht mal locker 53 Ausdauer und nen bischen Stärke. 

Weiß jemand den Grund? Früher hat das gefunzt.

Grüsse ans Board


----------



## Avenenera (4. August 2008)

Natálya schrieb:


> Also nach ein paar Monaten, in denen ich keine Änderung bemerkt habe, frage ich einfach mal nach ob am Charplaner überhaupt noch irgendetwas getan wird? Es gibt wirklich haufenweise Zeug, das nicht funktioniert und die Berechnungen wie krit. Trefferwertung, Ausweichen usw. (eben alles was berechnet wird) kann man echt in die Tonne treten weil es einfach extrem ungenau ist. Viele Talente werden nicht richtig berechnet usw. Find ich n bissl schwach.



Muss dir leider zustimmen. Allein schon die Änderung des Styles auf buffed.de Standard wäre in der Zeit drinnen gewesen und würde das Teil ansehnlich machen. Die Änderung von Items sehe ich nur bei Mana/Hp weil Itemreg oft nicht passt. Leider tut sich wirklich wenig sichtbares...


Edith merkt an das alleine der letzte Eintrag im Changelog Sticky Bände spricht ...


----------



## Rolandos (20. August 2008)

Einmal die Müllabfuhr, für geschredderte Programme anrufen.

Eigendlich erwarte ich, das die Werte des Arsenals mit den Werten des Planers übereinstimmt, was aber nicht gegeben ist. 

Den Test hätte der/die Ersteller des Charplaners aber auch selber machen können, deswegen auch ohne Gnade ein "Setzen 6-", auch wenn schon Arbeit drin steckt

Weiterhin werden Talentänderungen teilweise nicht übernommen.


----------



## schamicritt (7. September 2008)

moinsen,

was mich ein wenig stört ist: das ich mein char nicht in den char-planer laden kann

name: Râknarók

kanns daran liegen? alle anderen chars ohne sonderzeichen funzen!

kann mir wer da helfen?

mfg schamicritt

ps.: habs auch schon mit linkname aus amory versucht


----------



## Löwenfreund (12. September 2008)

schamicritt schrieb:


> moinsen,
> 
> was mich ein wenig stört ist: das ich mein char nicht in den char-planer laden kann
> 
> ...



Niemand, nur die Programmierer, denn auch der Tipp mit dem umgewandelten Namen ist Vergangenheit, nun findet er dann nix im Firefox! Geht mir genau so, alle Löwen die ich habe kann ich hier vergessen.

Oder nimm einfach den IE, da funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Wurde mal wieder nur ein Programm auf den Internet Explorer getestet. Aber da funktioniert wiederum der Import der Talente nicht.
Hrhr, super!

Ein Workaround wäre folgendes:
Char im IE laden, abspeichern (natürlich nur angemeldet)
Dann im FF den abgespeicherten Char laden und dann sollte es gehen.

Ist krank, ich gebe es zu, aber eine andere Möglichkeit hab ich bis jetzt nicht gefunden!


----------



## Olliefrostmane (26. November 2008)

Hi! 
I really like you character planner! I found chardev.org to be unreliable sometimes and yours is fast and easy to navigate even though I don't understand a lot of german 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I hope that you are planning on updating it for level 80 and adding in the new items to your database. vielen dank!


----------



## Teh / Kojin (26. November 2008)

Olliefrostmane schrieb:


> Hi!
> I really like you character planner! I found chardev.org to be unreliable sometimes and yours is fast and easy to navigate even though I don't understand a lot of german
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe, i'm pretty sure they'll update the character planner. 
But it takes some time to update 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gatherer77 (12. Februar 2009)

Ist es irgendwann mal angedacht den Charplaner upzudaten?


----------



## mr999 (17. Februar 2009)

Hallo, seit WOTLK funktioniert der http://www.buffed.de/charplaner/ nicht mehr.
Ich suche dazu eine Alternative.
Gerade im High End Bereich ist es sehr kompliziert alles manuell zu berechnen. Welches der neu errungen Teile lege ich an? Habe ich dann immer noch die hit und expertise caps ? Was bringt es wenn ich die neuen Items jetzt verzaubere, welche Sockel nehme ich ? u.s.w.

Kennt jemand eine Seite, die ähnlich wie der charplaner von buffed.de ist?


----------



## _-SHarkOON-_ (20. Februar 2009)

Ja ist schon ne tolles sache das der Charterplaner wieder da ist aber man kann jetzt nicht auf lvl 80 gucken was es dazu gibt also items aus Naxx und so...
 und das find ich echt kacke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kordanor (22. Februar 2009)

_-SHarkOON-_ schrieb:


> Ja ist schon ne tolles sache das der Charterplaner wieder da ist aber man kann jetzt nicht auf lvl 80 gucken was es dazu gibt also items aus Naxx und so...
> und das find ich echt kacke
> 
> 
> ...



Aye. Habe auch gerade erst mit Google nach "buffed charakterplaner" suchen müssen, um ihn überhaupt zu finden. Wirklich zu unktionieren scheint der allerdings nicht.


----------

